# Pump at Center parcs



## grainger (Jan 23, 2017)

hi all

Quick one. I'm going to Center Parcs next week and while I know that my Medtronic 640g is waterproof I'm wondering if that means for 30mins or so or for spending 2-3 hours in a pool/pool area at a time? Obviously I don't want to break it but I also don't want to go back to injections next week if I don't have to. 

Anyone know or been or should I ring the helpline?

Thanks


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Jan 23, 2017)

i've been a few times with my pump.  Mine isn't waterproof at all. The lockers are really close to the pool and its designed to be subtropical and lots of walking about in there not just swimming in the pool. I took mine off and left it running in the locker so it didn't beep and put the plastic protection cap over the cannula and carried on as normal. I just went back to the locker every hour or so and did an occasional bg test, plug in, bolus missed basal amount, disconnect. It sounds like a faff but it didn't really bother me and with all the activity i needed to keep checking the bg anyway. With it being subtropical you might find you spend far longer in there (we stayed for 4 or 5 hours at a time) Hope you have a nice time  i love it there x


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Jan 23, 2017)

CosmicHedgehog said:


> i've been a few times with my pump.  Mine isn't waterproof at all. The lockers are really close to the pool and its designed to be subtropical and lots of walking about in there not just swimming in the pool. I took mine off and left it running in the locker so it didn't beep and put the plastic protection cap over the cannula and carried on as normal. I just went back to the locker every hour or so and did an occasional bg test, plug in, bolus missed basal amount, disconnect. It sounds like a faff but it didn't really bother me and with all the activity i needed to keep checking the bg anyway. With it being subtropical you might find you spend far longer in there (we stayed for 4 or 5 hours at a time) Hope you have a nice time  i love it there x


Oh and take extra spare cannulas with you, i found with all the swimming the adhesive wasn't as good and would change to a fresh one once the days swimming was done with x


----------



## Redkite (Jan 23, 2017)

We would always disconnect and leave the pump in a locker, because of the risk of pump or tubing catching on something on the flumes and rapids.  We leave testing kit and hypo remedies at the lifeguard hut.

This does mean no basal, and he tests BG every 60-90mins and would hook back up to the pump for a correction bolus if necessary.  What tends to happen though is that his BG stays lowish throughout the day, despite the lack of basal, but this catches up with him later, and BGs rise in the evening and overnight if we don't keep an eye on them.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 23, 2017)

Like others I disconnect for a swim, plug the cannula,  and go back to my locker to test and deliver bolus if necessary to cover missed basal, but I find that the swim will have bought me down.  It is afterwards, due to the delay in  action of insulin, that I tend to rise, so I just keep a watch and correct as necessary.

The spare cannula is a very good idea.  I forgot this on one occasion, and as I got changed I dislodged the pump and the sticky on the cannula was not up to keeping it in place.  I was only 20 min from home so just went back as quickly as I could and corrected it.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 23, 2017)

I have been told off Medtronic that it is waterproof for approx. 20 odd feet. Being an "eleky" water does get in places it should not get in. Take it off & put the "Bung" in. That's what I would do to be safe.  Enjoy CP


----------



## grainger (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks all. Will do the locker trick. 

We are unlikely to do more than 2-3 hours at a time as with my toddler but the last time we went I was on MDI so didn't really have to think about it in the same way.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2017)

Hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 25, 2017)

Hope you both enjoy Cp Grainger


----------



## grainger (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks both - can't wait! A week with my hubby, our little boy and our friends with loads of swimming, running, yoga and wine!! Hoping to shift a couple of lbs while on holiday (miracles might happen!)


----------



## grovesy (Jan 26, 2017)

grainger said:


> Thanks both - can't wait! A week with my hubby, our little boy and our friends with loads of swimming, running, yoga and wine!! Hoping to shift a couple of lbs while on holiday (miracles might happen!)


Why not if you are going to be active.


----------

